# ➡️ Gli argomenti più discussi



## Paulfromitaly

*Alcuni argomenti trattati numerose volte e a riguardo dei quali non saranno più accettate nuove discussioni:*

*Stare/essere:*

Essere da solo / Stare da solo
Non essere/stare più nella pelle
stare attento vs. essere attento
stare seduto/essere seduto
Stare/essere
Star sicuro, star sano ....

*Congiuntivo/condizionale:*

Concordanza condizionale composto e congiuntivo imperfetto
Condizionale composto vs congiuntivo imperfetto/trapassato
condizionale dopo congiuntivo imperfetto
condizionale passato o congiuntivo imperfetto
Condizionale vs congiuntivo
Congiuntivo trapassato o condizionale passato?
esprimere desiderio con congiuntivo e condizionale
Il Congiuntivo o il condizionale?
Non era detto che + congiuntivo o condizionale

*Indicativo/congiuntivo:*


_indicativo_ presente o _congiuntivo_ presente 
chiedere + il congiuntivo/indicativo
Congiuntivo e indicativo presente
congiuntivo imperfetto - presente indicativo / congiuntivo trapassato ... ?
Congiuntivo o indicativo?
Congiuntivo/indicativo: E' rassicurante sapere che, a quanto pare, non si traduca/traduce
Cosicché + congiuntivo o indicativo?
credo che + congiuntivo/indicativo
Dicono che + congiuntivo o indicativo?
E’ un dato di fatto che”...+ congiuntivo o indicativo
Fare qualcosa che + indicativo o congiuntivo
Indicativo o congiuntivo con congiunzioni concessive (Benché, sebbene, nonostante, quantunque)
Indicativo o congiuntivo in occasioni di dono
Indicativo presente + congiuntivo passato
l'indicativo trapassato prossimo + congiuntivo
l'uso di o indicativo presente o congiuntivo presente
Non mi ricordo + congiuntivo/indicativo?
Notare come + congiuntivo o indicativo


*Passato remoto/passato prossimo:*

Influenze dialettali nella scelta passato remoto vs. prossimo
L'uso del gerundio nel passato prossimo ed il passato remoto
Passato prossimo e remoto nella stessa frase
passato remoto - passato prossimo
trapassato prossimo o passato remoto?
trapassato prossimo vs passato  remoto

*Tu/lei/voi:*

Lei vs. Voi
Tu/Lei mischiati
Uso degli allocutivi Tu e Lei


*Se ritenete che ci siano discussioni su questi argomenti che dovrebbero essere presenti in questa lista, segnalatelo ai moderatori.
Grazie*


----------

